# Ratings lately are killing me :-(



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated. 

Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

4.80 is still a great rating. You are at no risk of deactivation.

Just because your rating has recently declined does not mean it will continue to decline. Please don't fret much about it.


----------



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

I know a guy driving on a 4.2. Hasn't even received a warning.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

DrivenToDistraction said:


> I know a guy driving on a 4.2. Hasn't even received a warning.


depends on the market & number of trips.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

It's the downward trend that's killing me. I was a 4.83 before tonight. Did 3 fares, 2 were same rider, get home, I see 2 new shiny ratings that were not 5 stars. Login to the dashboard and see my day rating is a lovely 1.0 and my overall is now a 4.8 lately I can only drive at night/early morning which I actually enjoy. I have had no passengers I have not seemed to get a long with or have not gotten a long with me. The guy tonight I have 2 rides to was absolutely shitfaced and I know he gave me the 2 awesome 1s . Uber of course would not do anything , just told me the same as you , a 4.8 is great. But if I can legitimately show uber some drunk idiot rated me 1 star twice , you would think they might have removed it. Nope. I guess I'll just ride it out till either the system changes or they kick me. I don't survive off this, I truly enjoy it and the extra money. It's just sad I can't do anything to stop these dumb one stars. It's literally 5s , 1s , or none. If you give someone below a three , you should have to comment why to be allowed to leave the rating. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber's entire corporate culture is screw the drivers. Ever wonder why they're always looking for new drivers? It's because they have such a high turnover rate.


----------



## Austin (Jan 1, 2015)

How do you check these rating summaries?


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated.
> 
> Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


It will all even out after 500 rides. Trust me, I went through the same anxiety and panic. I averaged out at 4.83 which fluctuates. I drop down after the weekend, then during the weekdays it goes back up.

How many 5 stars our of the 250 rates trips?
When are you driving?
Are you kissing the PAX's arse?
What type of car do you drive?
What type of PAX are you picking up?
Do you talk a lot?
Do you have your phone mounted?
Do you ask the PAX there preferred route?
What navigation app are you using?
What scent do you use in your smell good car?


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Austin said:


> How do you check these rating summaries?


New app under the ratings section. It's been released to some markets and only on Android.


----------



## Austin (Jan 1, 2015)

Ah ok, I have an iPhone and it's probably not in my market


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated.
> 
> Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


You're solid...just so you know 250 @ 5-stars is 1250 total stars. If 5 of those were 1-star that's 1,230 which drops you to 4.92...meaning you lose almost a 1/10th. of a star for just 2% of your ratings being 1 star (or 4/5% being above one star 2-4 stars as very few are actually 1-star.)

You mentioned you switched to select, did you change any driving habits? SOME select riders expect a little more "juice" in a select vehicle depending on where you drive AS WELL as WHAT you drive. AND while some select drivers will say they don't do anything different than Xers they have double/triple the ratings to offset those few PAX (lower ratings) that DO WANT MORE, even if they don't offer it.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> It will all even out after 500 rides. Trust me, I went through the same anxiety and panic. I averaged out at 4.83 which fluctuates. I drop down after the weekend, then during the weekdays it goes back up.
> 
> How many 5 stars our of the 250 rates trips?
> When are you driving?
> ...


Out of the 250 , 28 are rated less than 5 stars.

I drive 6pm-5am (yes I know it's the drunks that are killing me, thought I could avoid that with uber select which I put on between 9-2.

I kiss the pax arse just enough. I don't open doors, I do help with luggage or groceries , I ask them radio or xm stations they might like to listen, make sure the temp is OK for them, and let them know if the GPS is not going your preferred route , please let me know how you would like to get to your destination.

I drive a 2014 Buick Verano, everyone has seemed to love this car , especially the commercials ... Love hearing over and over " that's not a Buick" I keep my car immaculate and smelling good. I always get "wow this is a nice a$$ car!"

All different types of people, I would probably say more of a younger crowd , when late at night and no X around. Maybe the fact that only select was available pissed them off? They don't see unhappy or upset getting in.

I only really talk when the customer does. I was a limo driver back in the day, and a server most of my life, so I'm pretty good at reading people and know when to leave them alone, or when to keep making pleasant small chat.

Yes my phone is mounted and in clear view for the pax to see.

Yes I ask ask the pax there preferred route.

I use waze as my navigation, people love that I changed the voice to be English. I get a lot of "keeping it classy in the Buick"

The scent I use is Black Ice and it has always been well accepted. Even when I was driving Limos.

Hope some of that info is helpful. Thanks to my taking the time to respond.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> You're solid...just so you know 250 @ 5-stars is 1250 total stars. If 5 of those were 1-star that's 1,230 which drops you to 4.92...meaning you lose almost a 1/10th. of a star for just 2% of your ratings being 1 star (or 4/5% being above one star 2-4 stars as very few are actually 1-star.)
> 
> You mentioned you switched to select, did you change any driving habits? SOME select riders expect a little more "juice" in a select vehicle depending on where you drive AS WELL as WHAT you drive. AND while some select drivers will say they don't do anything different than Xers they have double/triple the ratings to offset those few PAX (lower ratings) that DO WANT MORE, even if they don't offer it.


I still do X runs , I usually only turn on select during the drunk times. Hopefully avoiding some poor drunk teenagers. And hopefully taking a nice couple home after a good dinner. <--------- wouldn't that be a nice fantasy to live.

While I know my Buick is no Mercedes, or Aston Martin. The car is a beautiful car inside and out the ride is super smooth and almost as quiet a ride as a car can get with Buick's triple sealed doors and acoustic blocking glass. No one has said , this is on select? when I have picked them up. In fact when I first started I was X only and kept getting asked why I was doing X instead of select.

I'm not trying to cry victim, or life is unfair, or blah blah. I am confident the people who rated me 1 star had no real reason to do so. I gave someone a ride to the city as select , him and his wife, was a 140$ fair and got a 20 dollar tip. And a 5 star rating. I know very well you can't make everyone happy. Just sucks if you get to many of those in a row your screwed. I like this gig, but the ratings are almost a form of mental abuse. I go to bed sad sometimes when I see I gave 10 rides and 1 person of those 10 rated 1 stars and none of the others rated at all... I take great pride in my rating. But as it tanks more and more, I have less to care about. Because at this rate it's almost impossible to make my score better. I'll just have to start crying to pax to please make sure you at least rate me. I'd rather have 3s than 1s lol


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

You need to understand.. the current rating system is biased to trend downward over time, not upward. Bad riders essentially have up to 7 votes to every one vote for good riders. See the link below.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/5-st...rs-have-4x-more-votes-than-good-riders.49330/


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Well I am at my 3 month mark with uber. This is about the point we become bitter isn't it. Sad part is I am not bitter at the money, or the job. I'm bitter with these customers. A good person would never give someone a unjust 1 star rating. You would most likely have to get in a accident that was your fault to get a 1 star from me. 

We are out there , making sure these drunk idiots avoid hurting themselves or others by being readily available to give them a safe, clean, nice ride home. You ask them how they like using Uber and they tell you how it's been so helpful and how much better it is than a cab. They open the door , they than slam the door, and as they walk in to there house, all safe and not in jail, before they finally pass out, they reward your service with a beautiful shiny 1 star. 

Anyways, didn't expect any replies , it being a rant and all. There are a billion ratings stories on here lol. I appreciate some of the cheering up you guys have given me. I'll be turning my app on shortly wish me luck...... Lol,


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

My advice, don't even look at your ratings except once a week or so and that will relieve some torture.

Just know most pax are up front and sincere but you can't believe them all because they don't want you to one star them so they can put on a little bit of an act to get 5 stars from you and still drop you with a 3/4 star. Plus if they're tipsy even the slightest bit those stars are hard to push properly if you're off just a little bit with either your finger or your vision. I have had people right in front of me select 4 stars and not know they've done it... that is until I go WOAH THERE.

Also you must educate new users if you get a 5.0 ask them if it's their first trip and know you might have to coach them a bit if they're not familiar with the app. Ask them if they want a quick lesson after the trip ends most are very appreciative


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> My advice, don't even look at your ratings except once a week or so and that will relieve some torture.
> 
> Just know most pax are up front and sincere but you can't believe them all because they don't want you to one star them so they can put on a little bit of an act to get 5 stars from you and still drop you with a 3/4 star. Plus if they're tipsy even the slightest bit those stars are hard to push properly if you're off just a little bit with either your finger or your vision. I have had people right in front of me select 4 stars and not know they've done it... that is until I go WOAH THERE.
> 
> Also you must educate new users if you get a 5.0 ask them if it's their first trip and know you might have to coach them a bit if they're not familiar with the app. Ask them if they want a quick lesson after the trip ends most are very appreciative


Oh I know they are, that's why I have over 8X more 5 stars and 4X unrated than I do under 5 stars. I try to educate when the subject of uber comes up, but it begins to feel like I'm begging or leading the customer on to give me a rating of 5. By telling them anything under 5 is a fail in Uber eyes I feel like they think I'm trying push them towards 5 even though they might want to give a 4 , by making them now feel guilty they feel morally obligated to give me the 5 stars because obviously the ride was not a fail.

Unfortunately, I am in the Chicago area and I can no longer see pax ratings. I could when I started, but recently I guess Chicago made uber stop showing them to us.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm sure in Chicago you get a wide birth on driver ratings


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated.
> 
> Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


Don't believe the ratings. They're bullshit. Just keep driving and watch your ratings magically rise and fall over and over again.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

I think more than anything that set me off about my ratings is that phuker rated me 1 star twice within 2 hours . I would have figured Uber would see this as a problem and help me out a little bit. Instead I just got a 500 ride average blah blah wish I could help but I don't have clearance and are not allowed to remove ratings blah blah, have you tried driving other times blah blah blah lol. It was just a royal slap in the face from the customer and uber. I kiss so much customer ass with feedback like this from my customers , I might as well hose the car down once a month, vacuum if I feel like it, clean the glass whenever I finally can't see through it anymore. Fart obnoxiously loud and often after several rounds of milk and tacobell, activate window locks and child locks on doors so I can only let them out so they rot in my stench while I casually stroll to let them out , after blasting polka music and the heat at 86 degrees , and tell them to sit down, shut up and buckle up, this ride is gonna be fun. After I complete every trip and I am ready to let the precious customer out , I will hold my hand out for a tip before fully letting them out of the vehicle. If they have any luggage I will throw it out of my trunk to the curb and tell the pax to suck it and make sure to give me 5 stars..... In all honestly , that sounds pretty fun if I ever get the deactivation warning


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

When I get a real job, that's how I'm gonna drive on my very last night ubering.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

I've only done 15 rides and already received the deactivation email for low acceptance. 

Can anyone beat that?


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Woot! A little good news, average top partner ratings went down .03 today lol. They are now 4.82 and I'm 4.80. This morning I was a 4.8 and they were at a 4.85. Made me feel a little better lol.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Out of the 250 , 28 are rated less than 5 stars.
> 
> I drive 6pm-5am (yes I know it's the drunks that are killing me, thought I could avoid that with uber select which I put on between 9-2.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are providing a safe and reliable ride. I think it is probably the late night hours you are driving. I do majority of the above and the only thing I do differently is work days during the week to bring my rating up or balance it out.

As SafeT and many other threads said, the ratings system is not in our favor. I think your ratings will balance out eventually. Hang in there!


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

DrivenToDistraction said:


> Uber's entire corporate culture is screw the drivers. Ever wonder why they're always looking for new drivers? It's because they have such a high turnover rate.


Actually I always fel pipeline use uber as a part time gig and drivers come and go!! If we stop blaming uber for everything we might all be better off!! Are we going to blame uber for the snow also!!!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

As most experienced drivers tell you don't worry about the ratings too much. I just got back to back emails from Uber.

First one my Weekly Summary says I have a 4.69 rating over the last week (lowest I've seen in a long while) but then it goes on to say I have received 44 5 star ratings out of 46 rated trips the last 2 weeks including a "Great guy who gets you where you need to go without any BS" comment from a PAX. Not sure how that math works but I'm not going to try and figure it out.

Next one my Uber Quality Rating says I have a 4.87 last 2 weeks on 74 rides and a 4.86 lifetime on 731 trips.

These were literally back to back emails.


----------



## Curmudg (Nov 25, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated.
> 
> Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


I figure if they don't have to crawl out of a burning car at the end of the trip, that's worth at least a 4...


----------



## imqueenbee1977 (Dec 16, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated.
> 
> Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


I am having the same exact problem! How do you see anything other than the 5 stars? I'm in Milwaukee and can only see how many 5 stars....other than that it just says other ratings. I'm at a 4.57 which I don't understand at all! I'm an excellent driver and have great interpersonal skills and everyone seems happy when they get out of the car. I'm in fear that I will be deactivated.


----------



## imqueenbee1977 (Dec 16, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Oh I know they are, that's why I have over 8X more 5 stars and 4X unrated than I do under 5 stars. I try to educate when the subject of uber comes up, but it begins to feel like I'm begging or leading the customer on to give me a rating of 5. By telling them anything under 5 is a fail in Uber eyes I feel like they think I'm trying push them towards 5 even though they might want to give a 4 , by making them now feel guilty they feel morally obligated to give me the 5 stars because obviously the ride was not a fail.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am in the Chicago area and I can no longer see pax ratings. I could when I started, but recently I guess Chicago made uber stop showing them to us.


What is PAX?


----------



## imqueenbee1977 (Dec 16, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Well I am at my 3 month mark with uber. This is about the point we become bitter isn't it. Sad part is I am not bitter at the money, or the job. I'm bitter with these customers. A good person would never give someone a unjust 1 star rating. You would most likely have to get in a accident that was your fault to get a 1 star from me.
> 
> We are out there , making sure these drunk idiots avoid hurting themselves or others by being readily available to give them a safe, clean, nice ride home. You ask them how they like using Uber and they tell you how it's been so helpful and how much better it is than a cab. They open the door , they than slam the door, and as they walk in to there house, all safe and not in jail, before they finally pass out, they reward your service with a beautiful shiny 1 star.
> 
> Anyways, didn't expect any replies , it being a rant and all. There are a billion ratings stories on here lol. I appreciate some of the cheering up you guys have given me. I'll be turning my app on shortly wish me luck...... Lol,


Good luck....I'm having the same problem!


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Im at 4.72 and don't worry about ratings. Most ppl will give you a 5 if you provide a smooth, safe trip. Some people will give you 3s or 4s because there was nothing special about their trip. It'll even out. 4.8 is pretty good, that means you get at least 80% 5-star ratings. 

Only thing I'd say is don't be chatty, most people hate small talk.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Based on what Uber has communicated, your ratings are fine. You have nothing to worry about. If you are in the 4.8 range you are doing very well.
I was told early on by Uber that 4.7 is good, 4.8 is great, and dropping below 4.6 risked, possibly, deactivation.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael A Middono said:


> The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated.
> 
> Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


Oh for christ's sake. I went from 4.8 down to 4.6 and now I'm up to 4.68. It bounces around, quit stressing over it.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Im at 4.72 and don't worry about ratings. Most ppl will give you a 5 if you provide a smooth, safe trip. Some people will give you 3s or 4s because there was nothing special about their trip. It'll even out. 4.8 is pretty good, that means you get at least 80% 5-star ratings.
> 
> Only thing I'd say is don't be chatty, most people hate small talk.


I hold people hostage with my inane chattering. I am at 4.89 over close to 500 trips.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I hold people hostage with my inane chattering. I am at 4.89 over close to 500 trips.


You have a really good rating. Not sure whats to complain about.


----------



## Drew338 (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated.
> 
> Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


I'm using an android. How can I see how customers are rating me? It seems like I've had the same problem the last couple of weeks. Went from a 4.92 to 4.76 with no idea why...


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> You have a really good rating. Not sure whats to complain about.


I'm not complaining, just laying out that I do what I want by chattering at people if I feel the need to. It doesn't seem to hurt the ratings much.


----------



## Morganos (Dec 22, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> The past couple of weeks, my rating has been hit hard. I have 350 trips and I'm getting rated either 5s or 1s or none. I actually have almost 100 trips that have not even been rated.
> 
> Just don't know what to do, went select only figuring that would help, and that is making me money, but I was a 4.9 a couple weeks ago. And now I'm a 4.80 , I don't know what to do... Guess I'll be getting kicked off soon because I have shirty customers. No matter how many 5 stars I have received they get immediately cancelled cause some prick rates 1. No upset customers in of out of my car, no remarks about how they don't like it or it smells bad. Actually everyone seems happy when they get out, tell me how nice the car is and how great it smells... I'm than rewarded with a 1 star..... Ohwell, just had to rant...


It's an operational bias selection issue. Fewer and fewer riders are giving any ratting. There's simply no incentive for them to give you a ratting unless they are upset, which guarantees it's not a 5 they are giving. Uber has no intention of fixing this issue and is fully aware of it. You think people call the Better Business bureau to do anything but complain. The ratings system is just a way for customers to complain.


----------



## Morganos (Dec 22, 2015)

imqueenbee1977 said:


> What is PAX?


PAX = Passenger


----------



## Morganos (Dec 22, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I hold people hostage with my inane chattering. I am at 4.89 over close to 500 trips.


On uber I Have a 4.89 and have done over 1000 trips in San Francisco, on Lyft I Have a perfect 5 with over 350 trips. Uber passengers are just *****es.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Out of the 250 , 28 are rated less than 5 stars.
> 
> I drive 6pm-5am (yes I know it's the drunks that are killing me, thought I could avoid that with uber select which I put on between 9-2.
> 
> ...


I hate waze and wont use it..that,s for kids..

Why do i care where the police traps are? i do not speed.

Why do i care about the pot holes? I can see them.

Why do i care about the traffic? google maps has that.


----------

